# League Of Legends



## Nevis (1. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute würde mich mal interessieren wer hier LOL spielt und was ihr spielt?

Ich fang mal an:

Draven (Bot Lane AD)
Nunu (Supp oder AP)
Garen (Tank/AD)


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2013)

Schau mal hier rein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/moba/65889-sammelthread-league-legends-12.html


----------

